# Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale" on 9.1-RELEASE-p7



## cmedcoff (Oct 24, 2013)

I successfully upgraded my server from 9.0 to  this morning to 9.1-RELEASE-p7. I am getting tired of long builds so I decided to give PKGNG a try.  After installing and configuring it.  I wanted to add AbiWord but observed the following.  Please advise.

```
[CMD]# pkg install abiword[/CMD]
Updating repository catalogue
digests.txz                                                                     100% 1012KB 506.2KB/s 992.4KB/s   00:02    
packagesite.txz                                                                 100% 5670KB   1.1MB/s   2.2MB/s   00:05    
Incremental update completed, 0 packages processed:
0 packages updated, 0 removed and 22911 added.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
After this upgrade it is recommended that you do a full upgrade using: 'pkg upgrade'

The following 1 packages will be installed:

    Reinstalling pkg-1.1.4_8 (needed shared library changed)

The installation will require 60 kB more space

1 MB to be downloaded

Proceed with installing packages [y/N]: y
pkg-1.1.4_8.txz                                                                 100% 1647KB 823.6KB/s 977.2KB/s   00:02    
Checking integrity... done
[1/1] Reinstalling pkg-1.1.4_8... done
[CMD]# pkg upgrade[/CMD]
/usr/local/sbin/pkg: Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 24, 2013)

To my knowledge pkgng does not provide a full software repository yet because it's not (yet) the default package manager.

You don't need pkgng just to use binary packages, a mere `# pkg_add -r abiword` would probably have sufficed here.

(*Edit*:)

On second thought (and when reading a bit better) I see I'm mistaken here and now confusing issues with the HEAD version of FreeBSD (FreeBSD 10 uses pkgng by default, but doesn't provide binary packages).

There are two options I can come up with: there is a bug somewhere in pkg, which would be odd but not impossible since it's not officially supported as of yet. A second option is that your system is missing something.

What happens if you try to install ports-mgmt/pkg manually?  (so using the ports collection)?


----------



## cmedcoff (Oct 24, 2013)

```
[CMD]bsd1# pwd[/CMD]
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
[CMD]bsd1# make install[/CMD]
You are about to convert your system to pkgng while you have ports/packages
installed with the old pkg_install tools.

You can choose to: 
- keep pkg_install as the package management system by adding this line to /etc/make.conf:

    WITHOUT_PKGNG=yes

- switch to pkgng:
    1) Add WITHOUT_PKGNG to /etc/make.conf
    2) Install ports-mgmt/pkg
    3) Convert your package database by running pkg2ng
    4) Remove WITHOUT_PKGNG from /etc/make.conf

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg.
```


----------



## cmedcoff (Oct 24, 2013)

*A*nd and by the way, this was after `# pkg_delete -f -x pkg` because it was already installed*.*


----------



## cmedcoff (Oct 24, 2013)

Per the message I updated WITHOUT_PKGNG to yes and then successfully re-installed pkg from ports. It then ran successfully without the undefined symbol error message.

However now I'm onto another error. But I'll create a different post/thread for that. Thanks for the assistance.

--chuck


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 25, 2013)

I guess it's obvious that I don't use pkgng all that much and this goes double when it comes to pre-compiled binaries. Even though, just to complete my comment above it appears that I wasn't mistaken afterall.

The binary repository for pkgng isn't fully complete yet, something which was confirmed by @wblock@ in this thread.

So you might want to keep that in mind if you solely rely on pkgng.


----------

